# Dressage Show at the Saratoga Race Track



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Anyone planning on going? Not sure what day it is, I believe it's in June...not I'm not sure at all. 
I'll be going, but only as a groom for my stables. Sonny and I aren't ready to compete yet, and I've never even been to a competition in general so I want to watch it this year. Then next year maybe I'll enter with one of the barn owners horses, then if Sonny is ready the year after that, then maybe we'll compete then...not sure though


----------

